# (: (: (:detroit Is Visiting Nyc (: (: (:



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well as some of you may know *im meeting my brother *for the 1st time. If you care to read the story here it is: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87971

*Well it's set, im flying over July 19th through the 22nd.*

Just wondering if any of the NYC BOTL's would like to get together and have a lil herf-a-durf (just made that up-u lilke it) As of now we dont have anything planned so I should be free until something kicks off. 1of them lives in Brooklyn an the other lives in Queens. 
If any1would like2hook up post here and pm me and ill give ya my cell no. (i dont get asked4it much so i have2push it onto people)

Here's also a link to my last post: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1038910&postcount=44 Enjoy your weekend fellas and ladies.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

we can probably meet up at barclay on friday around 12 or so.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

yeah im in too just let me know the details


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> we can probably meet up at barclay on friday around 12 or so.


12am dammmmumm that's early but ok if that's whatys going on then cool I might need a ride or directions on the train cause both of my bros will be at or going to work. I might be able to get dropped off tho. I hear the train system takes u anywhere.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck with the first meeting. Hope all goes well. You must be pretty excited!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 12am dammmmumm that's early but ok if that's whatys going on then cool I might need a ride or directions on the train cause both of my bros will be at or going to work. I might be able to get dropped off tho. I hear the train system takes u anywhere.


Hahahaha... nah, man. Noon at BR in Midtown.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Good luck with the first meeting. Hope all goes well. You must be pretty excited!


Yes I am, & I'm sure it will. thxs


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm I don't think I'm doing anything that week, so there is a possibility that I will be able to make it. Won't know for a few more days though.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Most weekends I'd be up for a little herf-a-durf, but on this particular weekend I'll be camping (and smoking cigars) with friends upstate.

I hope you have a great visit with your brothers, and enjoy NYC! It's a helluva town!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I never can seem to make it out to herfs and usually only smoke cigars at odd hours late at night, but want to rectify that situation in the future! That weekend I'm actually going to be with my wife on our long (8 months) overdue Honeymoon to Mexico. 

Hope you have a great trip out here and have a blast getting to know your family! 

If you need any recommendations or travel advice for anything in NYC, feel free to PM me...


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the BIG APPLE! Let me know when and where you are meeting up with Tanner (TMoneYNYY) and I'll swing by. If you need any info. in regards to the city feel free to PM me bro.

adsantos if your going to Mexico I hear they have a regional release cigar called the Conde 109 that is supposed to be very good.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

If anybody wants to meet up for another Saturday Mini-Herf... now's the time to speak up!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> If anybody wants to meet up for another Saturday Mini-Herf... now's the time to speak up!


Do I count? I'm in


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It isn't the mecca that many NYC locations are, but there is a NJ herf the 21st at J&R's. It's ~ 1/2hr from the city.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

raisin said:


> It isn't the mecca that many NYC locations are, but there is a NJ herf the 21st at J&R's. It's ~ 1/2hr from the city.


im the guess, u guys tell me whats up:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you guys meeting Friday or Saturday?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Are you guys meeting Friday or Saturday?


I think Tony said saturday but check with him 2make sure. r u coming.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am in for saturday any other day is just not good and I can't guarantee anything I just found out I have to baby sit dont ask


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I am in for saturday any other day is just not good and I can't guarantee anything I just found out *I have to baby* sit dont ask


:r:tpd::bn


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Im game for sat just let me know when and where...2 NYC herfs 2 weekends in a row sounds good to me

Dan


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> Im game for sat just let me know when and where...2 NYC herfs 2 weekends in a row sounds good to me
> 
> Dan


Sounds like it's on and poppin then.

DPD meets NYC:gn
Mason meets Mason:u
I think im going to like this trip.:al:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> adsantos if your going to Mexico I hear they have a regional release cigar called the Conde 109 that is supposed to be very good.


I plan on personally testing several of them for quality control :ss:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

9more days left fellas:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Have fun Book :tu:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Have fun Book :tu:ss:ss


Im sure I will, the NYC crew is going to welcome me to the state CS style:ss and im sure meeting the fam will warm the heart.
We were (myself and mark and bro) was talking about a herf when u get back.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

New York and Booker.

New York will never be the same.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> New York and Booker.
> 
> New York will never be the same.


Im bring a lil Detroit flavor to them and show them how to pary alllll niteee longggg
:hn:mn:al:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im sure I will, the NYC crew is going to welcome me to the state CS style:ss and im sure meeting the fam will warm the heart.
> We were (myself and mark and bro) was talking about a herf when u get back.


Sounds good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

7more days.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think Tony said saturday but check with him 2make sure. r u coming.


Any news, Bookman? I was hoping to meet at noon over at Barclay Rex, that would be awesome/the best time. Let me know!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Any news, Bookman? I was hoping to meet at noon over at Barclay Rex, that would be awesome/the best time. Let me know!


Im not due until this coming week 19th. I lil set back for now tho but i might be able to over come it. As I was sharing the story of me finding my brothers and was planning a visit, my friend that works for N/W Airlines told me she would hook me up with a stand by ticket no problem. Well she got temp suspention and now cant get me the ticket thats what I get for falling in the same hole (long story) tickets were $150 when I was ready to get it. Now it's over $275:sb So by Monday or Tuesday Im going to have to make a decision and bit the bullet which I dont want to do due to me going to B-ham the following week (paid for) birthday coming up then Orlando with the fam (paid for)
Ok now that I got it all out I feel better now, now let me go work some more overtime and pay for this ticket.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

collars for dollars brother :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> collars for dollars brother :ss


True True how True, now all I have to do is get out of this bed and do some work, I've been so tired latley I just needed the rest. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.

Oh and to the NYC guy ( TMoneYNYY) that sent me the threaten pm:tgIm not scared:gn


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh and to the NYC guy ( TMoneYNYY) that sent me the threaten pm:tgIm not scared:gn


Hahahaha... I hope you can handle it, man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We really want you to make it, but if you can't, we've always got a spot waitin' for you, Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahahaha... I hope you can handle it, man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We really want you to make it, but if you can't, we've always got a spot waitin' for you, Booker.


Thxs looking at the airlines now fingers crossed.:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs looking at the airlines now fingers crossed.:tu


Got my fingers and toes crossed, too!:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

A few gorillas would like to see you on Friday 7/20/07 if possible Booker. :ss:al:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> A few gorillas would like to see you on Friday 7/20/07 if possible Booker. :ss:al:mn


Friday sounds good, Whats going on Saturday. Ill know about my airline ticket tomorrow. and ill update ya from there.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Friday sounds good, Whats going on Saturday. Ill know about my airline ticket tomorrow. and ill update ya from there.


I should be able to meet Friday night after work :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> I should be able to meet Friday night after work :tu


Providing this flight goes right friday and or saturday is good for me. I might not have a ride due to my bro working afternoons and I dont know my way around those parts of town. Which place do u guys think is best?


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

let me know what you you need booker, i can always bang out of work early to give you a ride

Dan


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Providing this flight goes right friday and or saturday is good for me. I might not have a ride due to my bro working afternoons and I dont know my way around those parts of town. Which place do u guys think is best?


I think merchants would be easiest for everyone


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I might be able to make it on Friday, but Saturday is best for me. If you guys care to meet at BR (it's only a few blocks from Grand Central), it's pretty easy to get to. But I'm game for almost anything.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ok its set here's the fligh info: 
NWA Flight# 542- 10:16a - 11:56a thursday 19th
NWA Flight#345- 9:00am - 11:02a sunday 22nd.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok its set here's the fligh info:
> NWA Flight# 542- 10:16a - 11:56a thursday 19th
> NWA Flight#345- 9:00am - 11:02a sunday 22nd.


Super! It looks like you are free on Friday, provided it is not a family day. A few gorillas would like to meet up and have a good time. PM sent.

Any B/SOTL that would like to join the Friday herf (hopefully Booker is free!) in NYC/NJ please PM me for details.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> let me know what you you need booker, i can always bang out of work early to give you a ride
> 
> Dan


I think my brother will be picking me up from the airport but i might need you for a ride to the herf if that not to much. Ill get that addy for you like we descused. Man I can wait.



Dux said:


> I think merchants would be easiest for everyone


I dont care at this point I just want to meet yall



MeNimbus said:


> Super! It looks like you are free on Friday, provided it is not a family day. A few gorillas would like to meet up and have a good time. *PM sent.*
> Any B/SOTL that would like to join the Friday herf (hopefully Booker is free!) in NYC/NJ please PM me for details.


Im free im free im free, my brother wants to take me to a water park (he's taking this lil bro thing 2far) Saturday with there church and the kids so that early saturday so I might be free later in the day as well. I already told them I was hooking up with my CS fam and it's all good. They work afternoons so im yalls until they get off.:al I got your pm and I will give ya a call in just a min. Let me check on something me and kasr are working on.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

so whats the time and place i can come either day but if its friday i wont be there until a little later, i have to go out for a birthday dinner but either way ill make it 

Dan


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm down for Saturday... all day!


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Any information on where this will taking place. I just found out that I am also free on Saturday. If this is taking place at my club maybe I can invite other NJ BOTLs.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

snowy said:


> Any information on where this will taking place. I just found out that I am also free on Saturday. If this is taking place at my club maybe I can invite other NJ BOTLs.


I'm hoping for BR at Noon-whenever.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> so whats the time and place i can come either day but if its friday i wont be there until a little later, i have to go out for a birthday dinner but either way ill make it
> 
> Dan


Im not sure ill pm yall my cell ph so we can talk, yall let me know. I think TMone is putting it to gether i think



TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm down for Saturday... all day!


I should be free unless they make me go to the water park which i dont think im going to.



TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm hoping for BR at Noon-whenever.


PM sent with my cell


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess we have to pick a time and a place. Think we should decide soon so that we could let Booker know.

I am free both Friday and Saturday but prefer to have it on Friday night. I can go out to NYC but I am proposing to hold the herf at my club in Fairfield, NJ which is about 20 miles from Lincoln Tunnel.

If you do not have a ride, I can also pick you up from Newark Penn Station which is only 10 to 15 mins from either Penn station NY or via Path Train from downtown NY.

If we decide to hold it at my club I need to know in advance (at least two to three hours) so that I can cater some food and buy the drinks (please let me know what you like to drink).

Please post here if you will be attending and where and when and we will take a quick vote here and decide on where and when

Here is the link to my cigar club.

http://www.metrocigar.com/

Directions should be on the site.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

ok someone let me know when we decide when and where this is gonna be

Dan


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone pick a place and lets vote. Thus far we have:

*FRIDAY:*
1. http://www.metrocigar.com/-NJ

2. Merchants East-NYC

3. Carnegie Lounge-NYC

I vote for #1 @ 6PM

Feel free to add new places to the list. Remember this is for Friday.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Everyone pick a place and lets vote. Thus far we have:
> 
> *FRIDAY:*
> 1. http://www.metrocigar.com/-NJ
> ...


I also vote for #1 around 6:30 is better.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Everyone pick a place and lets vote. Thus far we have:
> 
> *FRIDAY:*
> 1. http://www.metrocigar.com/-NJ
> ...


2 would work best for me

NJ is a bit difficult for me since I would need to high tail it back into NYC to catch a train home.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dux said:


> 2 would work best for me
> 
> NJ is a bit difficult for me since I would need to high tail it back into NYC to catch a train home.


Did I tell you I have two lockers full of cigars and you are welcome to almost any cigar in my locker.

I am trying to entice you to drive down to NJ.... 
BTW there will be free food and drinks (more enticement)....

One more. I just got several different custom rolled from the unmentionable place which I am also willing to share... Also should get 25 more Culebras custom rolled from the same place by end of the week.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

snowy said:


> Did I tell you I have two lockers full of cigars and you are welcome to almost any cigar in my locker.
> 
> I am trying to entice you to drive down to NJ....
> BTW there will be free food and drinks (more enticement)....


:bx


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> Did I tell you I have two lockers full of cigars and you are welcome to almost any cigar in my locker.
> 
> I am trying to entice you to drive down to NJ....
> BTW there will be free food and drinks (more enticement)....
> ...


normally I would attend but I commute by the train from work so I wouldnt be able to drive in


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dux said:


> normally I would attend but I commute by the train from work so I wouldnt be able to drive in


I am just kidding. Whereever we hold it is fine with me. Idea is to get as many people as possible so that we can meet other BOTLs from the CS.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> I am just kidding. Whereever we hold it is fine with me. Idea is to get as many people as possible so that we can meet other BOTLs from the CS.


What ever you guys decide is fine with me, there will be other herfs in the future that I will be able to attend in NJ..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

By the looks of things im causing a lil bit of trouble Hell at this point someone meet me on the corner of :fu&:tgWith a cigar and lets herf:r Seriously guys yall let me know when and where and im there. Sounds like Friday is the best day, but I might make time for another BOTL on saturday as that the only day he can make it (i think) I pm'ed my cell to every1 (i think) and ill be there by 12noon tomorrow. My vote is what ever makes yall happen and is easy for every1.

PS: I love2shoot Pool.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is one of the addy's ill be at (but not the main1)
*204-18 111th ave Albans Queens NY 11412 *Ill post the other1 later 2nite when he sends it to me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohhhhh Boyyyy lil problem, My brother just told me they got him working around the time im to arrive in NYC (12noon) so now im in need of a ride from the airport and somewhere to hang out until 4-5pm until 1of them gets off work. If I cant get a ride Ill Prob contact the loc mason hall down there and see if 1of my mason brothers will come and pick me up.

I might find a pool hall or cigar bar to hang out at until they get off, if anyone knows of one I can let me know. Thxs:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ohhhhh Boyyyy lil problem, My brother just told me they got him working around the time im to arrive in NYC (12noon) so now im in need of a ride from the airport and somewhere to hang out until 4-5pm until 1of them gets off work. If I cant get a ride Ill Prob contact the loc mason hall down there and see if 1of my mason brothers will come and pick me up.
> 
> I might find a pool hall or cigar bar to hang out at until they get off, if anyone knows of one I can let me know. Thxs:tu


Hopefully someone will be able to hook you up with a ride. I unfortunately do not drive and will be stuck @ work


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ohhhhh Boyyyy lil problem, My brother just told me they got him working around the time im to arrive in NYC (12noon) so now im in need of a ride from the airport and somewhere to hang out until 4-5pm until 1of them gets off work. If I cant get a ride Ill Prob contact the loc mason hall down there and see if 1of my mason brothers will come and pick me up.
> 
> I might find a pool hall or cigar bar to hang out at until they get off, if anyone knows of one I can let me know. Thxs:tu


Sorry, If I did not have a test on Thursday I could have took a 1/2 day from work and gave you a ride. But I know Queens pretty well. I grew up there. You might be able to take a cab to a pool hall in Bayside Queens. It is located near Northern Blvd. and Bell Blvd. Jian should know better he still lives in Queens. It shouldn't be that far from Albans either.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to hook you up with a ride. I unfortunately do not drive and will be stuck @ work





snowy said:


> Sorry, If I did not have a test on Thursday I could have took a 1/2 day from work and gave you a ride. But I know Queens pretty well. I grew up there. You might be able to take a cab to a pool hall in Bayside Queens. It is located near Northern Blvd. and Bell Blvd. Jian should know better he still lives in Queens. It shouldn't be that far from Albans either.


U guys suck:r j/k It's cool im a big boy and always have friends everywhere so im cool. I'll work it out no prob. Just make sure were still on for Friday baby:w


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U guys suck:r j/k It's cool im a big boy and always have friends everywhere so im cool. I'll work it out no prob. Just make sure were still on for Friday baby:w


Which airport?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the pool hall David is talking about in Queens is called Millennium Pool Hall 35th Ave and Francis Lewis Blvd, Bayside, NY. 

If your landing in LaGuardia Airport then the best mean of transport is a cab. If your landing in JFK you could either catch a cab or train to the city. I wish I could be of more help, but I don't own a car because there is no place to park where I live. :hn

Call me if you need any info or help Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Which airport?


LGA


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> I think the pool hall David is talking about in Queens is called Millennium Pool Hall 35th Ave and Francis Lewis Blvd, Bayside, NY.
> 
> If your landing in LaGuardia Airport then the best mean of transport is a cab. If your landing in JFK you could either catch a cab or train to the city. I wish I could be of more help, but I don't own a car because there is no place to park where I live. :hn
> 
> Call me if you need any info or help Booker.


Hey bro no prob I'm a detroiter ill work it out. ill find my way if worse come ro worse ill rent a car and get lost LOL.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey bro no prob I'm a detroiter ill work it out. ill find my way if worse come ro worse ill rent a car and get lost LOL.


I'll see what I can do. Don't count on anything, but I'll see if I can pick you up.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll see what I can do. Don't count on anything, but I'll see if I can pick you up.


Hey man dont go out of your way for "Old Detroit" It's cool, if your dont have a car then thats going to make it hard for ya. Ill work it out No Probs.:tu Lets just make sure we have a good time Friday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> I think the pool hall David is talking about in Queens is called Millennium Pool Hall 35th Ave and Francis Lewis Blvd, Bayside, NY.
> 
> If your landing in LaGuardia Airport then the best mean of transport is a cab. If your landing in JFK you could either catch a cab or train to the city. I wish I could be of more help, but I don't own a car because there is no place to park where I live. :hn
> 
> Call me if you need any info or help Booker.


I just mapquest the airport to the pool hall and the pool hall to his house, Neither1is more than 20mins away so I Might be ok.:tu Cab I guess it is. Hope they dont take my cigars so Ill have something to smoke while shooting pool.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

not at the same time in NYC



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hope they dont take my cigars so Ill have something to smoke while shooting pool.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> not at the same time in NYC


u mean to tell me yall r smoke free ); I'm turning around and going back home....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just landed.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is where I am at for the next few hrs. (; NYC Babie
Millennium billiards & café
3445 Francis lewis Blvd
Flushing, NY 11358
718 353-7500


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Just landed.


Welcome to NYC :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Everyone pick a place and lets vote. Thus far we have:
> 
> *FRIDAY:*
> 1. http://www.metrocigar.com/-NJ
> ...


Whats the Official word on the location of the Herf?


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dux said:


> Whats the Official word on the location of the Herf?


Merchants East I think. Let me know if there are any objections. I'll be there around 6:30.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Whats the Official word on the location of the Herf?


I'm not sure still waiting on the word from the nyc crew. I'm glad to be here now if I can get this cab driver to stop making u-turns trying to run up the cab fare ill b ok.. I would run but my knee might give out. he's getting he's money worth with me. );


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm not sure still waiting on the word from the nyc crew. I'm glad to be here now if I can get this cab driver to stop making u-turns trying to run up the cab fare ill b ok.. I would run but my knee might give out. he's getting he's money worth with me. );


You get a X Nascar Driver "I hear they love left turns"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> You get a X Nascar Driver "I hear they love left turns"


I had2 get a lil loud & made him stop the meter. 2mph come on now. I always tip just don't play me, but I better calm down I'm [email protected] lol.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I think we should hold it in NYC so that more people could attend. More is always better. So is everyone ok with Merchant East ? I will be there around 7 if not sooner.

I think so far we have confirmations from Booker, Doug and Jian. I don't know if Mr.Maduro will be attending he said he would not know for sure until the last minute. If anyone else want to attend I think we will be there for awhile. I know Jian and Doug work in the City so if you could give Booker directions to Merchant East that would be great.

I am sure Doug and Jian could get there earlier. What time are you guys planning to be there ?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

snowy said:


> I think we should hold it in NYC so that more people could attend. More is always better. So is everyone ok with Merchant East ? I will be there around 7 if not sooner.
> 
> I think so far we have confirmations from Booker, Doug and Jian. I don't know if Mr.Maduro will be attending he said he would not know for sure until the last minute. If anyone else want to attend I think we will be there for awhile. I know Jian and Doug work in the City so if you could give Booker directions to Merchant East that would be great.
> 
> I am sure Doug and Jian could get there earlier. What time are you guys planning to be there ?


I get off work @ 6pm / so I figure 6:30pm

Jian I dont suppose you could wrangle us up a nice seating section like last week? (if you can get there before 6pm)

Guess I better pack the Traveldor


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

you guys have fun I can only herf till like 4 so thats a automatic disqualification for me. have fun Detroit sorry we wont get to chill but have enough fun for both of us.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Is anybody still game for Saturday at BR?!?!?!?! I hope so!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Is anybody still game for Saturday at BR?!?!?!?! I hope so!


I might be, 1bro has2
work&don't get off until midnite & the other might go 2the water pk dut I don't feel like all that walking.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I might be, 1bro has2
> work&don't get off until midnite & the other might go 2the water pk dut I don't feel like all that walking.


I hope you are up for it, Deeeeetroit!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Should we create a new Herf thread for this event? I'm not sure all the NYC folks know to check this thread for updates


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Doug I will be there at 5:30PM since it is only 1 train ride away to reserve seating.

Booker call me when you are settled in tonight so that I could give you directions to Merchants from your locale. I'll also give you a call after I get off work today as well.

MERCHANTS EAST

About to leave work in a few minutes. I will check this thread when I get home.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Should we create a new Herf thread for this event? I'm not sure all the NYC folks know to check this thread for updates


its cool 1nce I start drinking ill be posting everywhere any way lol

PS; Guess what I just found out? ok u can't guess right (; my brother right over me smokes cigars I guess we r blood brothers lol. he might come to the herf with me tomorrow. this is going ro be fun. were about to hit the streets for a min check some things out.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> its cool 1nce I start drinking ill be posting everywhere any way lol
> 
> PS; Guess what I just found out? ok u can't guess right (; my brother right over me smokes cigars I guess we r blood brothers lol. he might come to the herf with me tomorrow. this is going ro be fun. were about to hit the streets for a min check some things out.


Sweet!!! :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Doug I will be there at 5:30PM since it is only 1 train ride away to reserve seating.
> 
> Booker call me when you are settled in tonight so that I could give you directions to Merchants from your locale. I'll also give you a call after I get off work today as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro You rock!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Doug I will be there at 5:30PM since it is only 1 train ride away to reserve seating.
> 
> Booker call me when you are settled in tonight so that I could give you directions to Merchants from your locale. I'll also give you a call after I get off work today as well.
> 
> ...


ok cool were just rolling around. just came from introducing him to our nephews and nieces. its too many parts to NYC I can't keep up.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:ss glad to be of service. I'll grab the normal alcove in the cigar lounge area. Do we have a definite head count of who will be showing up tomorrow?

So far it is Doug, David, Booker, maybe Booker's brother and maybe Patrick??

Please post a confirmation if you are attending the herf tomorrow Friday 7/20/07 at Merchants. 

*Merchants East
1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue*

I need to prep ammo.....:r

:gn David I still owe you for last time!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> :ss glad to be of service. I'll grab the normal alcove in the cigar lounge area. Do we have a definite head count of who will be showing up tomorrow?
> 
> So far it is Doug, David, Booker, maybe Booker's brother and maybe Patrick?? Please post a confirmation if you are attending the herf tomorrow Friday 7/20/07 at Merchants.
> 
> ...


I think Dan said he was going to show up later in the evening


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be at br for a little while tomorrow


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I will be at br for a little while tomorrow


ill be there till like 3pm I am sorry I have 4day weekends and only work 3days I have to keep myself occupied.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Tomorrow doesn't look good. If I do show it will be briefly and at a last minute's decision. Saturday at BR is a possibility (after work) around 3:00 PM.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

ill be there but prob not till 8:30 or 9 but i will def be there and booker watch out i got some stuff for you...

Dan


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Tomorrow doesn't look good. If I do show it will be briefly and at a last minute's decision. Saturday at BR is a possibility (after work) around 3:00 PM.


Patrick if you could even show up for like 5 minutes tomorrow, it will be great  :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> ill be there but prob not till 8:30 or 9 but i will def be there and booker watch out i got some stuff for you...
> 
> Dan


Likewise Dan :mn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> its cool 1nce I start drinking ill be posting everywhere any way lol


Kind of like some women don't stop talking when they drink, instead you become a post whore


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Tomorrow doesn't look good. If I do show it will be briefly and at a last minute's decision. Saturday at BR is a possibility (after work) around 3:00 PM.


I hope to see you there!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Patrick if you could even show up for like 5 minutes tomorrow, it will be great  :r


Tonight's out! :c Tell Booker I'm doing everything I can to make it to BR tomorrow! Have fun guys! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so ready to relax and smoke a good cigar tonight!! This week has been Hell...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> I'm so ready to relax and smoke a good cigar tonight!! This week has been Hell...


Well2day is the day of relaxation lets make the best of it. I've been up4 3hrs, now I'm about to take a 1-2hr nap  no pager, no work ph, just my lil daughter calling me every hr.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well2day is the day of relaxation lets make the best of it. I've been up4 3hrs, now I'm about to take a 1-2hr nap  no pager, no work ph, just my lil daughter calling me every hr.


You down for tomorrow?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well2day is the day of relaxation lets make the best of it. I've been up4 3hrs, now I'm about to take a 1-2hr nap  no pager, no work ph, just my lil daughter calling me every hr.


Sounds good :tu See you tonight around 6:30


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> You down for tomorrow?


b4 6-7p then I'm visiting fam. What time u talkin?

Ps: Hey yall I think I'm going2have2catch the train to the herf 2day ): my brother wife is taking the truch 2 church. danggggg so guess ill be there sometime b4 midnite ):


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> b4 6-7p then I'm visiting fam. What time u talkin?
> 
> Ps: Hey yall I think I'm going2have2catch the train to the herf 2day ): my brother wife is taking the truch 2 church. danggggg so guess ill be there sometime b4 midnite ):


Your in Queens right??

Do you have the address for merchants?

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021 
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue
(212) 832-1551

You should be able to take the (N , R or W) Train to Lexington Avenue / 59 Street Station

Its a quick walk from the station.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hey how far am I from the herf spot I'm at 1091 Gates Ave
Brooklyn, NY 11221.
Bro talking bout taking a napp . I might roll out solo if he sleep to long just need to know which train or trains to take.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Your in Queens right??
> 
> Do you have the address for merchants?
> 
> ...


I'm just seeing this ok ill c what I can do. yes I'm n queens (i think) I think its cvalled brunswick.. I'm going to try and wake him up early.

I'm posting from my cell cause his kids medded up his computer. but I guess map mapbalst won't help with train routes anyway lol. ill work it out I always do...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> hey how far am I from the herf spot I'm at 1091 Gates Ave
> Brooklyn, NY 11221.
> Bro talking bout taking a napp . I might roll out solo if he sleep to long just need to know which train or trains to take.


Do you know what Trains run near your location?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Train map

http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm

Your best bet is the Lexington Avenue / 59 Street Station


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

If anyone here wants to go, I was hoping to head to BR tomorrow at noon. I hope people (INCLUDING BOOKER) can make it!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> Do you know what Trains run near your location?


nope I'm here by myself but ill find out.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> nope I'm here by myself but ill find out.


That's why NYC RULES! There's ALWAYS a subway!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm finally here


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, here's the deal. I need to know if anyone was planning on meeting at BR tomorrow. If not, then I need to know so that I DON'T go to the city.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Okay, here's the deal. I need to know if anyone was planning on meeting at BR tomorrow. If not, then I need to know so that I DON'T go to the city.


I should be there if I can let my brother sleep a lil lol I'm keeping him out all nite. I guess no one told him clubstogie herfs goes alllllll niteeeeee and were still here. the bad thing is I don't have a buzz ):


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I should be there if I can let my brother sleep a lil lol I'm keeping him out all nite. I guess no one told him clubstogie herfs goes alllllll niteeeeee and were still here. the bad thing is I don't have a buzz ):


Alright. Let me know tomorrow so I can get on the train!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Alright. Let me know tomorrow so I can get on the train!


ok call me first... dan said he might come as well... but make sure u call me what time again.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok call me first... dan said he might come as well... but make sure u call me what time again.


Okay. I hope Dan's readin' this!!!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

What a great night!!! :tu

Need to hit the bed now for some rest....Zzzzz Night folks


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Okay. I hope Dan's readin' this!!!!!


nope he's still n the city. well I along with my brother had a great time, he had 3cigars & loved them but then again why wouldn't he like a padron 64


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Anybody here still interested in goin'?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Anybody here still interested in goin'?


I'm going a lil after 1p with my bro. is mr maduro coming.. dan might come


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

give me a call


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... THAT was a goooooooooood night!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

its still not over for me the BOOKER BROTHER'S are together......


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh Dear GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

glad you guys had fun


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> glad you guys had fun


yep made it home safe just woke up. will post pic's later im about to eat. didnt do much of that there.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Friday Herf LINK

Hope you had a great time Booker. I didn't know if anyone wanted their picture with the gars on that thread I created so I decided to just post the ammo.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope you guys had fun on Friday. Sorry I had to leave early. If I am ever in Detroit we definately have to herf again Booker.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

David I had totally forgot to tell the waitress to take a picture of the crew before you left, I'm sorry:sl. You did it again by paying the entire bill. Next time when we go out, it's on me!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snowy said:


> Hope you guys had fun on Friday. Sorry I had to leave early. If I am ever in Detroit we definately have to herf again Booker.


if your ever in detroit you better call me for a herf.
:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one heck of a crew.

Glad you guys had a blast.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> That is one heck of a crew.
> 
> Glad you guys had a blast.


We did:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

It was a killer time!! and great to see Booker while he was in NYC :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dux said:


> It was a killer time!! and great to see Booker while he was in NYC :tu


I had a great time with you DUX


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

hey booker great to meet you i hope NYC was what you were expecting. sorry i missed the afternoon herf, i forgot it was my nieces 3rd birthday


Dan


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> hey booker great to meet you i hope NYC was what you were expecting. sorry i missed the afternoon herf, i forgot it was my nieces 3rd birthday
> 
> Dan


When ever your in the Detroit area let me know Ill give ya a tour of My Lodge and Where I work.:gn


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Ill bring my vest :gn



DETROITPHA357 said:


> When ever your in the Detroit area let me know Ill give ya a tour of My Lodge and Where I work.:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> Ill bring my vest :gn


Im offended. Hanging out With me U wont need it.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

ahhh I was just kidding, but i would like to come out there sometime and check out your lodge and Detroit

Dan



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im offended. Hanging out With me U wont need it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> ahhh I was just kidding, but i would like to come out there sometime and check out your lodge and Detroit
> 
> Dan


anytime just let me know.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am real sorry I missed out, but i am glad you guys had fun


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I am real sorry I missed out, but i am glad you guys had fun


Next time bro next time.:tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Kngof9ex said:


> Ill bring my vest :gn





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im offended. Hanging out With me U wont need it.


*







*

*Vest...........no*

*







*

*Vehicle capable of navigating Detroit mudholes.........yes*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rif i wasnt herfing with you this week i would say something:sb
check out my last post on your thread.:fu
ps: that pic should go in Pnoons pic contest thread.


----------

